

FriendFeed Traffic Is Actually Up Since The Facebook Deal - solipsist
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/02/facebook-friendfeed-turkey-2/

======
genieyclo
FriendFeed is really a special place in the narrative of Internet sites with
large social networks. It introduced so many new ideas and was the fastest and
easiest way to get news and see all the ripples of information passing online.
You would see the beginnings of viral content early on FF better than anywhere
else, and its commenting and sharing features are unreplicated anywhere else.
Was truly an amazing place when I used it heavily for 2 years back in 08. I
did notice a heavy influx of Turkish and Italian users in the latter days of
pre-acquisition era. Still a pretty good tool, but its best features were the
people to follow who would help curate the news sources for you and have
discussions, but most of the old English-speaking guard have left
unfortunately.

------
samratjp
Ok, I am really getting sick of TechCrunch spinning off articles from Quora.
It was cute with the Netflix stuff (<http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/04/quora-
netflix/>). Then came the AOL CDs (<http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/27/aol-
discs-90s/>), now this is just too easy. Come on guys, you can do better. I am
not saying this isn't good stuff, but just that your loyal readers notice
these patterns.

If you are going to continue this, at least contribute back to Quora more.

------
veb
Isn't the difference between FriendFeed and Facebook is that FriendFeed is
_actually_ innovative?

